

Draw pixel art using CSS only Bye bye images. - chinchang
http://kushagragour.in/lab/picssel-art/

======
jstsch
This is getting ridiculous. If you wanna draw dynamically, use canvas or use
data/base64 as the image src.

------
richo
Are you kidding?

You realise the CSS has to be requested right? With a seperate request?

And that you could probably optimise your individual pixel rendering css to
some kind of binary format?

Like PNG or JPG?

~~~
olsn
i don't think the creator intended this to be something to actually use in a
productive way - i more believe that he/she wanted to do something cool with
the css3 - i think it's a pretty cool idea even if there is no practical use
for it

~~~
richo
I agree. I think it's awesome.

My comment was more in reaction to "bye bye images" in the submission title.

